# Anime is awesome



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

_Don`t you think? 

I am hooked on Bleach.  _


----------



## Shae (Mar 30, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Don`t you think?
> 
> I am hooked on Bleach.  _


Does Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh count as anime?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

What is Bleach?  Is it that good?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Does Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh count as anime?


_Yes but I never watched them. _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What is Bleach?  Is it that good?


_Very good. The story of hell, heaven and some stuff more._


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 30, 2005)

Ugh, Pokemon, DBZ, Yu-Gi-Oh, they all piss me off, I hate it. I have seen some real cool, realistic anime before, forget what it was called. I also like the skit in Kill Bill Vol. 1.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Very good. The story of hell, heaven and some stuff more._




Better than Bebop?  Is it a movie, or series?  How many episodes?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Ugh, Pokemon, DBZ, Yu-Gi-Oh, they all piss me off, I hate it. I have seen some real cool, realistic anime before, forget what it was called. I also like the skit in Kill Bill Vol. 1.


_Maybe Princess Mononoke or Sen to Chihiro ? _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Better than Bebop?  Is it a movie, or series?  How many episodes?


_I think it is as good as Bebop. Better maybe. 
I guess 30 episodes so far. It started last year.  _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

Damn, I will have to look into them.. Thats a big step saying its better than Bebop.  If your wrong, something bad will happen to you.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 30, 2005)

I liked trigun better than bebop, but it was stil pretty good.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, I will have to look into them.. Thats a big step saying its better than Bebop.  If your wrong, something bad will happen to you.


_Bleach. :bounce: _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I liked trigun better than bebop, but it was stil pretty good.


_Damn, I heard about trigun a lot. Never found a dvd of them. _


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 30, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Maybe Princess Mononoke or Sen to Chihiro ? _


 Dunno, I remember the opening scene at a train station and it could have possibly been about vampires.. It was some while ago, don't recall.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

I have a friend who likes Trigun, but he said the character development wasnt as deep as Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Dunno, I remember the opening scene at a train station and it could have possibly been about vampires.. It was some while ago, don't recall.


_Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust? _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have a friend who likes Trigun, but he said the character development wasnt as deep as Cowboy Bebop.


_I only saw the Bebop movie.  _


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have a friend who likes Trigun, but he said the character development wasnt as deep as Cowboy Bebop.


 Ya, but there was more action. The plots in bebop were better, I have to admit. I also liked some show called yu yu hakashu (sp) it was on cartoon network for a while. It  was a little like DBZ, but deeper. Anyone ever seen that?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 30, 2005)

i always loved dragonball z


----------



## seven11 (Mar 30, 2005)

i like the simpsons..does that cout?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I only saw the Bebop movie.  _



OMG!  You are disqualified!  You need to see all 26 episodes, otherwise you have no idea who the charecters are.  They grow on you, and you will feel apart of them.

I dont get cartoon network anymore, so I havent seen it.  I will check out Trigun though.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> i always loved dragonball z


_I saw it, not bad. _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> OMG!  You are disqualified!  You need to see all 26 episodes, otherwise you have no idea who the charecters are.  They grow on you, and you will feel apart of them.
> 
> I dont get cartoon network anymore, so I havent seen it.  I will check out Trigun though.


_Only 26 and it ended? Was it on cartoon network? Was it in japanese with subtitles? _


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 30, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> i always loved dragonball z


 It was OK, but they took like 10 fucking minutes of every episode showing someone "powering up". The way they fought was stupid too because they never attacked the guy while they were powering up, and when they did do something, they stopped and let them get back up. I've never seen that in a fight.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> i like the simpsons..does that cout?


_No but Simpsons and Southpark are great.  _


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 30, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Only 26 and it ended? Was it on cartoon network? Was it in japanese with subtitles? _


 No, English, but the song at the end was in Japanese.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Only 26 and it ended? Was it on cartoon network? Was it in japanese with subtitles? _



Im not goint to say why it ended.  You need to see the episodes.  I dont know if it was on cartoon network, I bought the DVD set.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> No, English, but the song at the end was in Japanese.


_That is not good. _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not goint to say why it ended.  You need to see the episodes.  I dont know if it was on cartoon network, I bought the DVD set.


_I will. Did you see the movie I mentioned before? Mononoke? 

I need to see Bleach now.  _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

On my DVD I can change to 3 different languages and add subtitles.

Mononoke?  No


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not goint to say why it ended. You need to see the episodes. I dont know if it was on cartoon network, I bought the DVD set.


 Good last episode. It tied together well.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

I've been searching for Bleach.. but cant find it?  Its not on DVD?  What studio made it?


----------



## Chain Link (Mar 30, 2005)

I wanted to get Trigun in english, but I couldnt find it  Couldnt even find it in Japanese lol.

So I ended up..
I mean

I may or may not have downloaded it off of Kazaa.
If I had, it would have been all in japanese with English subtitles.. That su.. That would have sucked.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I've been searching for Bleach.. but cant find it? Its not on DVD? What studio made it?


 http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=4240 It was the frist google result for bleach anime, do you not use google?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 30, 2005)

The base plot of Bleach is like yu yu hakashu.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=4240 It was the frist google result for bleach anime, do you not use google?


_I think he found just soap.  _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

Yea, I saw that.. but it didnt have 'bleach' in the search title, so I passed over it 

I still want to find somewhere to get it, but dont see it?  LMAO http://www.j-bleach.com/


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I've been searching for Bleach.. but cant find it?  Its not on DVD?  What studio made it?


_http://www.j-bleach.com/_


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

Too slow wabbit


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

_Watch Mononoke PreMier. It is really great. _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

This one? http://www.animovies.com/view_product.asp?productno=423


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2005)

_Yeah. Did you read the first line of the description? It is that great. _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

Yea, its a movie.  Bebop is a series(best ever )  I ordered it from here(cheapest) http://www.bestprices.com/cgi-bin/vlink/717951007414IE?source=froogle


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 30, 2005)

Has anyone seen the outlaw star series? I saw it when I was about 8 or 9, it was really good, but that might have been because I was so young. Anyone seen that show?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 30, 2005)

i have the vampire hunter ones. they're cool.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

I havent seen the Outlaw Star series, sorry.  Akira is a must own, along with Fist of the Northstar, and Ninja Scroll.  They are pretty oldschool though.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 30, 2005)

it's no surprise I like anime, check out my avatar!  Berserk, Dragon Ball Z, X, among others, and, yes, even YuGiOh sometimes (I don't watch this one regularly, but I'm still a fan I guess)

tit's really into Inuyasha, Princess Monoke, and Spirited Away


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 30, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust? _


Yes, I believe that was it. I liked that one, was ok to watch. Can't take the cartoony stuff like DBZ or Pokemon tho.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Damn, I heard about trigun a lot. Never found a dvd of them. _



I love Trigun!

and at the expense of sounding like a "dork"

My favorite anime shows/movies are:

Vampire Hunter D and Bloodlust
Trigun
Yu yu Hakusho
DB/Z
NARUTO ( which can be downloaded from Narutofan.com)
I highly recommend this anime to anyone...

Gundam Wing/Gundam 008/ etc...
Cowboy bebop is good...umm
Many more, but im drawing blank here


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2005)

after reading more posts...

I've seen Princess Mononoke....good movie

Outlaw star was mentioned and is good...hmmm

Oh!

Anyone like Samurai X?? its a movie series, 3 Dvd's

the series is called Ruroni Kenshin

Those are great


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I havent seen the Outlaw Star series, sorry.  Akira is a must own, along with Fist of the Northstar, and Ninja Scroll.  They are pretty oldschool though.


Akira is really sweet, and Ninja scroll too

Too bad they came out with Ninja resurrection, and not the 2nd part to that one...

I havne't seen Fist of the Northstar unfortunately


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2005)

Sorry for all the posts in a row...but

Another good one was Escaflowne


and the 13 episode Helsing series is fucking tight


----------



## DOMS (Mar 30, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Only 26 and it ended? Was it on cartoon network? Was it in japanese with subtitles? _


 I'm not sure if you know this, but a lot of the Japanese animation is written from start to finish before it is produced.  It's not open ended like every cartoon made in the USA.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 31, 2005)

Outlaw Star, that's the name of that one.  I couldn't remember it.  I loved that one


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2005)

I just got Tri Gun off of ebay.  All 26 episodes DVD and it was 24$ shipped.  Anyone seen spirited away?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 3, 2005)

i loooooooooooove the Simpsons and i got all their DVD's posters magazines, picture frames cars and even collectible tissue papers,...... does that count as "anime" ??????????????


----------



## Eggs (Apr 3, 2005)

You guys are way into this Anime shit.  That said, every couple months I stop by:

http://www.megatokyo.com/

I think their stuff is fun.


----------



## overthepond (Apr 3, 2005)

Definetly with you on the Vampire Hunter D! Many of the others as well. I really like Ghost in the Shell. 

Anyone read the comics? Priest kicks fucking ass...wish they'd make that into a movie


----------



## overthepond (Apr 3, 2005)

that was bigger than i thought.....


----------



## sgtneo (Apr 3, 2005)

see heres me thinking anime was just japanese porn lol


----------



## Vieope (Apr 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> OMG!  You are disqualified!  You need to see all 26 episodes..


_I stand corrected. Bebop is one of the coolest things I ever saw. _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 3, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> see heres me thinking anime was just japanese porn lol



You're not alone, many people who have never seen anime think the same thing

What you're thinking of is called Hentai


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just got Tri Gun off of ebay.  All 26 episodes DVD and it was 24$ shipped.  Anyone seen spirited away?



24$ for 26 eps???
Are you shittin me?


----------



## Vieope (Apr 3, 2005)

overthepond said:
			
		

> Definetly with you on the Vampire Hunter D! Many of the others as well. I really like Ghost in the Shell.
> 
> Anyone read the comics? Priest kicks fucking ass...wish they'd make that into a movie


_Ghost in the shell is great! I saw the movie, it seems there is a series? 

Priest, huh? Is that good? _


----------



## PreMier (Apr 3, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> 24$ for 26 eps???
> Are you shittin me?



Nope, serious.  Just be careful when ordering off of ebay, because a lot are in japanese/mandarin with english subtitles.  Read the auction carefully.  If you want, I can PM you a link to a store that sells all 26 for 30$ or so.  Nevermind, here it is http://www.cookiejarvideo.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=14&products_id=1550


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nope, serious.  Just be careful when ordering off of ebay, because a lot are in japanese/mandarin with english subtitles.  Read the auction carefully.  If you want, I can PM you a link to a store that sells all 26 for 30$ or so.  Nevermind, here it is http://www.cookiejarvideo.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=14&products_id=1550



That's such a good deal, I almost have to buy it just because...

I've seen most of the eps though...hrm

I'll do it the next time I win a poker tourney


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2012)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> after reading more posts...
> 
> I've seen Princess Mononoke....good movie
> 
> ...



RUROUNI KENSHIN Sequel Greenlit, North American Premiere Date Announced


I've been following the production of Studio Swan's adaptation of Rurouni  Kenshin for almost a solid year so I find the news of a sequel extremely  pleasing.  The news was brokered by Spanish distributor Mediatres Studio at a film festival where a crowd was told that 'a sequel is being  planned that's true to the manga.'

The film has performed extremely well,  earning $36.7M in Japan and $25M in limited international release.  There are still quite a few markets left for the  film to open in, including Hong Kong, Singapore and the Philippines. The film will be released on blu-ray/dvd on December 26th in  Japan.  

Equally uplifting news is the announcement that the film will be  having its US premiere at *LA  EigaFest* which runs from Dec. 14-16.  The film will be released with  english subtitles rather than voiceovers. No word yet on a wider release but keep your fingers crossed anime/manga faithful.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 7, 2012)

Samurai Champloo, Cowboy Bebop I love the music in those...


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 8, 2012)

Samurai Champloo is one of my favorites, loved it, to bad they didnt make a movie for it.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2013)

New Trailer For GHOST IN THE SHELL ARISE

New Trailer For GHOST IN THE SHELL ARISE

New trailer for the first of four prequel Ghost in the Shell OVA's, border:1 Ghost Pain. Visit our anime section for all the latest news on the Major, Gatchaman, Goku and more.

"border:1 Ghost Pain" premiered in Japan theaters and will have a quick turn around for home video release with a July 26th street date. Fans who purchased tickets to the theatrical release also got the chance to purchase the blu-ray early.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2013)

Anime also inspires live action costumes:

COSPLAY Hotties: Featuring Tier Harribel (Bleach), Nightcrawler & Jessica Nigri As Teemo


----------



## DOMS (Jul 8, 2013)

A great new anime is Shingeki no Kyojin (Attack on Titan). This is a great horror / action series. And by "horror" I don't mean gore. There's little of that. It's more the psychological sort of horror.

Here's episode 1.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

Full Size PATLABOR Mecha Spotted En Route To Live-Action Filming

Full Size PATLABOR Mecha Spotted En Route To Live-Action Filming

Onlookers have managed to capture several snaps of the full-scale replica of the Patlabor mecha being used in the live-action film from Tohokushinsha Film Corporation. The film is currently slated for a 2014 release and has secured the involvement of the anime's original director, Mamoru Oshii (Ghost in the Shell). The giant robot was spotted in Yokohama City, which is a little south of Tokyo. 

Patlabor also known as Mobile Police Patlabor, is a 1988 anime and manga that centered around the special robotics force of the Tokyo Metropolitan Police as they solved various cases in a then-near-future of 1998. There have been several anime films, anime series, mangas, light novels and video games to date.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2013)

For the love of God please don't use Anime on Marvel Comic characters.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

min0 lee said:


> For the love of God please don't use Anime on Marvel Comic characters.



You are years too late for that. The G4 channel aired the X-men, Wolverine, Iron Man, and Blade anime.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> You are years too late for that. The G4 channel aired the X-men, Wolverine, Iron Man, and Blade anime.


Well then, I'm glad I missed out.


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 4, 2013)

Blade was good however i couldn't get passed x men and wolverine.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 5, 2013)

Vieope said:


> _Don`t you think?
> 
> I am hooked on Bleach.  _



a bit too much filler stuff at times. but NOT as bad ad Narotu * spelling   ,. that show was 80% filler... could have been an AWESOME award winning 3 seasons.. but the decided to make it into 19........


----------



## blergs. (Aug 5, 2013)

DOMS said:


> A great new anime is Shingeki no Kyojin (Attack on Titan). This is a great horror / action series. And by "horror" I don't mean gore. There's little of that. It's more the psychological sort of horror.
> 
> Here's episode 1.



THANKS! :-D gonna DL it!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=39926

Rupert Sanders Haunts Ghost In The Shell
He's on to direct the live-action anime remake

One of the projects that first flared up during a rash of announcements about such adaptations was DreamWorks? acquisition of cult manga/anime title Ghost In The Shell. Things have been largely quiet since then, though Avatar/Shutter Island writer Laeta Kalogridis was hired to craft a new draft of the script back in 2009. Deadline reports that director Rupert Sanders is now the man charged with bringing it to screens.

Sanders, who last made Snow White And The Huntsman, will potentially be working instead from a screenplay by Hoax scribe William Wheeler. We say potentially, because this thing has been floating in development limbo for a while, and has shown no signs of wanting to leave.

Still, despite the understandable concerns of those who love Masamune Shirow?s original 1989 work (which spawned three manga editions, three films a TV series and several video games, Ghost certainly boasts a compelling story angle. The focus is on Motoko Kusanagi, a cyborg law enforcer and part of the member of a covert ops unit of the Japanese National Public Safety Commission, which specialises in tackling technology-related crimes. Live-action will be a tougher medium to work in than either the printed page or animation, but if James Cameron can find a way to shoot Avatar, it?s possible to make a good Ghost film. Assuming you can crack the story properly?

The Wachowski siblings have cited it as one of the major inspirations for the Matrix films, though we?re not sure it should be held responsible for the second and third entries?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/03/watch-the-first-english-dub-clip-of-attack-on-titan/

Watch the First English Dub Clip of ATTACK ON TITAN

Strap on your 3D maneuver gear and prepare for the sweet strains of Linked Horizon?s ?Guren no Yumiya?, because the first English-language dub clip of Attack on Titan is here at long last. While many diehard anime fans, myself included, have already seen episodes of the massively popular apocalyptic anime series, it hasn?t actually received an official US release yet. Until now, that is. This weekend at Anime Boston (March 21-23), FUNimation will premiere the dub during their panel and, just in case you weren?t in enough suspense, they will be keeping the identity of who will voice series protagonist Eren Jaeger a secret until then. In the meantime, they?ve offered up this first clip of the English dub to give you a taste of the colossal madness you?ll be in for.

Here?s the official synopsis:

When the man-eating giants called Titans first appeared, humans retreated behind massive walls. After a hundred years of safety, a colossal-sized Titan smashes through the defenses, unleashing a flood of giants and carnage in the streets. Eren Jaeger watches helplessly as one of the creatures devours his mother. 

He vows to kill every Titan walking the earth.

Eren and his surviving friends enlist to fight against the insatiable monsters. The future looks bleak, but there?s more to Eren than meets the eye: he may be humanity?s last hope against extinction. From the director of Death Note and High School of the Dead comes the series Anime News Network calls ?an intense, visceral, and graphic thrill ride.? The Titans have come to feast. Anything can happen. No one is safe.

And in case you?re already super onboard, FUNimation is selling a collector?s edition Blu-ray and DVD exclusively in its online shop. The special set is scheduled to ship on June 3, 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/sailor-moon-anime-is-reborn-returns-this-summer/

SAILOR MOON Anime Is Reborn, Returns This Summer

After 22 years since its original run, Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon is back. Titled Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon Crystal by creator Naoko Takeuchi, the new animated series is not a remake of the original anime, but an adaptation that&#146;s more true to the Sailor Moon manga (think Full Metal Alchemist and Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood).

If that isn&#146;t enough of a treat for you, Sailor Moon&#146;s original voice actress, Kotono Mitsuishi, is reprising her iconic role, while the rest of the cast will be filled out by senshi-newcomers. Mercury will be played by Hisako Kanemoto, Mars by Rina Satou, Jupiter by Ami Koshimizu, and Venus by Sizuka Itou.

Get ready to be as ecstatic as Usagi gets when she sees food. The first episode will air simultaneously worldwide via NicoNicoDouga on Saturday, July 5 at 7 PM Japan time (the same time as the original series run). If you don&#146;t want to do the math, that&#146;s 6 AM EDT and 3 AM PDT July 5th (UTC 10:00). While subsequent episodes will air at the same time every first and third Saturdays of every month, it&#146;s still unknown whether we&#146;ll see the series on TV.

You can take a look at the designs of the inner senshi below. The character re-designs are more in line with the original manga, while still incorporating the familiar look of the &#146;90s animated series. Sadly, no images have surfaced of everyone&#146;s favorite talking cat, Luna.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2014)

Noooo! October is going to suck. I was just getting into Attack on Titan when I looked up that there are only 25 episodes. The bonus and OVA episodes hardly ever get aired here.

After looking that up I saw this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Bleach_episodes


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/06/here...l-z-battle-of-the-gods-us-theatrical-trailer/

Here&#146;s The Official DRAGON BALL Z: BATTLE OF GODS US Theatrical Trailer

And now for your Over 9000 news of the day: the Z fighters are reassembling for a new adventure on the big screen. The official US theatrical trailer for Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods emerged today by way of FUNimation, and it&#146;s looking like sweet sweet redemption for anyone who may not have enjoyed Dragonball Evolution (yes, the live-action film combined the words dragon and ball). But enough about that, let&#146;s look at the new hotness in the streets:






Looks like someone&#146;s a little butt hurt over Frieza&#146;s past ass whooping, forcing Goku to level up to a Super Saiyan God in order to protect humanity. Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods will premiere in 350 North American cinemas on August 5.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/06/extended-sailor-moon-crystal-trailer-featuring-more-bgm-goodness/

Extended SAILOR MOON CRYSTAL Trailer Featuring More BGM Goodness

There&#146;s a little over a week left before Sailor Moon Crystal makes its debut, and to keep the fans&#146; chops wet, Viz Media has released an extended subtitled trailer that features some of the new anime&#146;s music.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2015)

Vieope said:


> _I stand corrected. Bebop is one of the coolest things I ever saw. _








Cowboy REbop ? Session #1: Asteroid Blues

http://www.nerdist.com/2015/01/cowboy-rebop-session-1-asteroid-blues/


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2015)

Anime Icon LUPIN III Unveils New Series Trailer

In Japan, the character of Ars?ne Lupin III is like Batman, Doctor Who, or James Bond?he?s been around forever and continues to be popular. After premiering in Manga series by Monkey Punch beginning in 1976, the Lupin III franchise spawned a second Manga, three anime series, an anime miniseries, seven feature films, 20 video games (!), and yearly Christmas specials. All that for a roguish, violent thief who womanized and exploited people. Everybody loves an anti-hero, right?

Well, the adventures of the dapper bandit and his equally Robin-Hoodish pals are set to continue this fall in a brand new series of Lupin the Third adventures. A trailer (above) has been released in Japan and from the animation style, you can see the creators are very much keeping the visual style the same or similar to the way it was in the 1970s, with visible pencil marks, even though, surely, the 2D art was all drawn digitally as most shows nowadays are. If you?re at all familiar with the shows or films, this trailer captures the spirit of everything that makes Lupin III such a fun character.

The whole gang is back: besides Lupin, we have his trusty right-hand man, Daisuke Jigen; the stoic samurai who owes Lupin his life, Goemon Ishikawa XIII; the classic femme fatale who is both ally and rival, Fujiko Mine; and Lupin?s doofus of an arch nemesis, Inspector Zenigata. However, added to this series is a new character?Lupin?s wife Rebecca Rossellini. That?s bound to change up Lupin?s devil-may-care lifestyle.

Several of the Lupin the 3rd series and films are available to watch on Hulu. One of those films was The Castle of Cagliostro directed by Hayao Miyazaki, which isn?t the most faithful version as Lupin is rather more nice than he is nasty, but still worth looking at.

The new series of Lupin III, which is said to blend both the humorous and dangerous aspects of the character, will begin airing in Italy on August 29th and Japan on October 1st.

http://nerdist.com/anime-icon-lupin-iii-unveils-new-series-trailer/


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2015)

'Ghost in the Shell' Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2016)

Ghost in the Shell Casts Michael Pitt as Villain

http://comicbook.com/2016/02/05/ghost-in-the-shell-casts-michael-pitt-as-villain/

Michael Pitt will clash with Scarlett Johansson in the live-action (and decidedly Americanized) Ghost in the Shell movie. The film has been off and on in the works for several years at Dreamworks, and has recently been picking up steam.

Rupert Sanders is directing the film, and it's scheduled to release March 31, 2017.






Pitt will play The Laughing Man, THR reports, a character not from the original Ghost in the Shell anime film or manga, but from the later TV series, Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex. He's a high-end hacker, and keeps his face (and acts) hidden behind the logo seen above.

Scarlett Johansson is playing the lead role, though it's unclear if they'll be renaming her character, who in the manga and anime films and series is named Motoko Kusanagi, a Japanese operative.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2016)

Fooly Cooly

FLCL Seasons 2 And 3 Announced By Adult Swim

Adult Swim swim has announced a partnership with animation studio Production I.G. (Ghost in the Shell) to produce Seasons 2 and 3 of FLCL, the cult favorite anime released in 2000. The original 6-episode series followed Naota, a 12-year-old boy who met a woman that changed his life forever. Seasons 2 and 3 will each be new six-episode seasons continuing the original series? story.

?The original FLCL is an anime classic and has been a fixture on Adult Swim since we first laid eyes on it,? said Jason DeMarco, senior vice president/creative director, Adult Swim On-Air in a press release. ?I?m beyond thrilled to be able to produce a sequel with the original creators, for Toonami, where it belongs.?

FLCL series creator Kazuya Tsurumaki will return for the new season, serving as supervisor with director Katsuyuki Motohiro (Psycho-Pass) and character designer Yoshiyuki Sadamoto (Neon Genesis Evangelion). Also joining this season is writer Hideto Iwai (Last Dinner). 

?FLCL has become an anime classic over the years, yet it has remained vibrant,? said Mitsuhisa Ishikawa, co-founder, president and CEO of Production I.G. ?This new season will capture the hearts of both longtime FLCL fans from around the world and new anime viewers.?

Unfortunately, there was no mention of the Japanese rock group The Pillows returning for the new season. The Pillows? soundtrack was as defining a feature of the original FLCL as the animation itself.

Here?s the season 2 synopsis:

 
In the new season of FLCL, many years have passed since Naota and Haruhara Haruko shared their adventure together. Meanwhile, the war between the two entities known as Medical Mechanica and Fraternity rages across the galaxy. Enter Hidomi, a young teenaged girl who believes there is nothing amazing to expect from her average life, until one day when a new teacher named Haruko arrives at her school. Soon enough, Medical Mechanica is attacking her town and Hidomi discovers a secret within her that could save everyone, a secret that only Haruko can unlock.

But why did Haruko return to Earth?
 What happened to her Rickenbacker 4001 she left with Naota?
 And where did the human-type robot ?Canti? go?

 All of these questions and more will be answered in the new season of the series, which is set to premiere in late 2017/early 2018 on Adult Swim.

http://comicbook.com/2016/03/24/flcl-seasons-2-and-3-announced-by-adult-swim/


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2016)

Ghost in the Shell Official Teaser Trailer #1 (2017)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2017)

Adam Savage?s Behind the Scenes Look at GHOST IN THE SHELL

http://nerdist.com/adam-savages-behind-the-scenes-look-at-ghost-in-the-shell/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2018)

Fooly Cooly seasons 2 and 3 June and September 2018

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lleTz_DQTh4


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 24, 2018)

Vieope said:


> _Don`t you think?
> 
> I am hooked on Bleach.  _


Anime is awesome for 12 year old recluse morbidly obese fucks or Bombr.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluntson (Apr 6, 2018)

Me and my old pops love the Studio Ghibli movies. Great stuff for the kids too. Not too much violence and the animation is magical.
Been waiting for the new Miyazaki short to come out on dvd/torrent. 'Boro the Caterpillar' http://www.crunchyroll.com/anime-ne...w-short-film-boro-the-caterpillar-on-march-21


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2020)

Altered Carbon: Resleeved


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2020)

Yashahime: Princess Half-Demon


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 12, 2020)

Goblin slayer! awesome anime, i don't recommend you let children watch it. Its that graphic!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2020)

Why The Next Elvira Movie Will Probably Be Animated

Sounds like Elvira, Mistress of the Dark is about to get even more animated.

While she has been trying to get a third live-action film revolving around her witchy alter-ego off the ground, Cassandra Peterson revealed those plans might be out the window in a new interview with TooFab.

In 2019, Peterson told ComicBook.com she was working on a treatment for a movie to follow up both 1988's "Elvira, Mistress of the Dark" and 2001's "Elvira's Haunted Hills," which she hoped to film with a production company and sell to a streamer. At the time, she was also pitching an animated series to Netflix and Shudder, but both passed.

Now, it seems like both projects have combined into one.

"I have written a treatment and I just collaborated with someone, another writer, on a little more detailed treatment. I am honestly thinking that it is gonna go the way of animation now," she told TooFab. "I think it may have gone past the point of me wanting to do a live movie as Elvira."

"Animation is very hot right now, super hot, because all animated characters can work," she added, referring to the strains on the entertainment industry due to COVID-19. "They don't have to worry about wearing masks or anything."

The 69-year-old actress -- who still regularly gets into Elvira's low-cut dress with ease -- said she really enjoys doing animated projects, after recent voice work for "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" and appearances as the Mistress of the Dark in both "Scooby-Doo! Return to Zombie Island" and 2020's "Happy Halloween, Scooby-Doo."

"I really like it, you don't have to look good, you don't have to dress up. I think animation would be a fun way to go," she explained. "I haven't done anything in animation until this Scooby Doo thing as the character and the character lends itself so well to comic books and animation, she really is kind of a cartoon character anyway. I think that's the way it's going to go."

Another plus to going the cartoon route: you get a lot more bang for your buck.

"The sky's the limit. You want to blow up Mars? You can, it doesn't cost any more," she added. "So it's nice, it gives you a lot of freedom to really expand what you can do" with the budget."

For now, Elvira's hustling for Halloween.

She'll be hosting the upcoming Hulaween benefit for the New York Restoration Project featuring a "Hocus Pocus" reunion, doing a "Haunted Hills" screening benefitting the Los Angeles LGBT Center, raising funds for a special quarantine comic book via Kickstarter, recently dropped a music video and is also apparently running for President.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_UdWqJIUTc


----------



## Drugsgear (Oct 23, 2020)

Tokyo Ghoul and Death Note are very good. Everyone should try !)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2021)

Pacific Rim: The Black


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2021)

Pacific Rim: The Black | Official Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2021)

Castlevania Season 4 | Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2021)

Masters of the Universe: Revelation | Official Teaser


----------



## muscle1022 (Jul 15, 2021)

yoooo hell yea there are some pretty bad ass shows, there's this new show coming out that looks like its gonna be pretty dope called chainsaw man


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2021)

Star Wars: Visions | Original Trailer


----------

